# Synchronised cycle or from a pool of donors?



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello!

I am having DE treatment in Spain and my clinic has told me that I will not have a synchronised cycle, but that they will match me from their donor pool.

Last year I had a synchronised cycle, which I thought was better, as it did give me a little bit more notice to get myself out to Spain.

The other thing I am concerned about is if our donor is from a pool, will the physical match be as good as if if was a synchronised donor?  

How does it work? Do they stimm a number of donors and then pick one when my lining is at its optimum?

Do they start to look for my lovely donor when I start the progynova? Does that mean that I will be on progy for longer?

I don't really understand how it works from a pool, whereas I can understand the idea of selecting a particular donor and synchronising our cycles.

I would be very grateful for any info about this to put my mind at rest!  

Thanks!

Jules
xx


----------

